# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Team Fortress 2

## Metafire18

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai vu que le dernier sujet parlant du jeu datait un peu. Le jeu est devenu gratuit il y a peu ==> http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/

Qui joue?

Personnellement, j'essaie de me spcialiser dans la classe Sniper. Ce serait sympa de monter une quipe Dveloppez.com et/ou de jouer entre membres de Dveloppez.com et/ou de crer un serveur de jeu Dveloppez.com

----------


## tumoo

Pourquoi pas

Je l'ai pas encore test mais a ne saurait tarder

----------


## Metafire18

Ok! 

Je pense qu'on peut se monter une quipe du feu de dieu.

J'ai plutt un bon ratio en tant que sniper XD. Sur une dizaine de tirs (ou une vingtaine...), je peux facilement en mettre un dans la tte, deux dans le coffre, deux dans les jambes et cinq dans le dcor. C'est ti pas beautiful? 

Qui veut jouer avec moi?  ::aie::

----------


## Tydher

> C'est ti pas beautiful? 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/


C'est ti pas beautiful ca  ::ccool:: 

Sacr jeu c'est vrai, maintenant qu'il est gratuit je vais m'y mettre  fond alors?Il est gratuit via Steam ou on peut le DL sur ce site ?

----------


## tumoo

> Ok! 
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut se monter une quipe du feu de dieu.
> 
> J'ai plutt un bon ratio en tant que sniper XD. Sur une dizaine de tirs (ou une vingtaine...), je peux facilement en mettre un dans la tte, deux dans le coffre, deux dans les jambes et cinq dans le dcor. C'est ti pas beautiful? 
> 
> Qui veut jouer avec moi?


J'y ai jamais jou, mais tu m'apprendras ? ^^

Je dl ce soir  ::ccool::

----------


## Metafire18

> C'est ti pas beautiful ca 
> 
> Sacr jeu c'est vrai, maintenant qu'il est gratuit je vais m'y mettre  fond alors?Il est gratuit via Steam ou on peut le DL sur ce site ?


Le lien prsent sur le site ramne vers Steam si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Metafire18

> J'y ai jamais jou, mais tu m'apprendras ? ^^
> 
> Je dl ce soir


C'est la meilleure cole!  ::lol::  

A bientt sur le jeu donc  ::ccool::

----------


## Bebel

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> J'ai vu que le dernier sujet parlant du jeu datait un peu. Le jeu est devenu gratuit il y a peu ==> http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/
> 
> Qui joue?
> 
> Personnellement, j'essaie de me spcialiser dans la classe Sniper. Ce serait sympa de monter une quipe Dveloppez.com et/ou de jouer entre membres de Dveloppez.com et/ou de crer un serveur de jeu Dveloppez.com


Tu as dj un groupe Dveloppez.com  sur Steam

----------


## Tydher

Ok donc il est gratuit via Steam, bonne nouvelle.

Beh perso je veux bien m'y remettre et pourquoi pas faire une team dvlp.net, a peut etre fun ! ^^ ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tydher

> Tu as dj un groupe Dveloppez.com  sur Steam


Ha faut que je jete un coup d'oeil alors !

----------


## Metafire18

> Ha faut que je jete un coup d'oeil alors !


Pareil  ::P:

----------


## Syphochaos

Cela pourrait tre fort intressant.  ::mrgreen:: 

Je tlcharge Steam/Team Fortress II ce soir et vous rejoins sur le groupe dveloppez.com.  ::): 

Sypho.

----------


## Metafire18

a va commencer  faire une jolie quipe de bras casss  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

Je vais rejoindre le groupe.

Je m'amuse bien sur ce jeu, il est vraiment fun, c'est cool de l'avoir pass en free-to-play, ils ont du rcuprer pas mal de joueurs et avoir des achats dans leur magasin.

Pour avoir jou avec un ami tout en tant sur skype, c'est vraiment le teamplay qui fait la force d'une quipe, c'est pas un jeu individualiste.
Le combo Heavy / Medic est juste mortel (Ubercharge on fonce dans le taaaaaaaaaaaaas !!!!). 

J'aime bien les objets aussi, ils permettent de changer la faon de jouer une classe sans pour autant la rendre dsquilibr, une stat en plus, une stat en moins  ::ccool:: .

Enfin bref, simple et efficace, du pur Valve.

----------


## Tydher

> Je tlcharge Steam/Team Fortress II ce soir et vous rejoins sur le groupe dveloppez.com.


Idem, ce soir je m'occupe de a !  :;):

----------


## Metafire18

Qui est partant pour une petite partie dans le week end?

----------


## tumoo

J'ai pas encore eu le temps d'y jouer, j'ai juste fait le premier tuto 

Je m'y mets cette semaine

----------


## Metafire18

Ok, pas de problmes.

Ne cherche pas  accder au deuxime tutoriel, il est inaccessible (bug ou ncessit d'avoir un compte premium, je ne sais pas ^^)

----------


## Itori

TF2 est effectivement un trs bon jeu  ::): 
Comme le souligne Gnoce, un de ces avantages rside dans les diffrents objets qui permettent, sans changer compltement le gameplay, de modifier une classe et dans certaines conditions de prendre un avantage sur son adversaire.
La diversit de classes est galement un grand avantage par rapport aux autres fps que je connais, puisqu'elle permet plus de stratgie, et peut-tre dvastatrice si bien utilise. Par exemple, si l'quipe adverse  un avantage ubercharge sur vous, un pyro bien utilis peut permettre de ralentir considrablement cette uber, voir mme de la nullifi compltement. Un Heavy ? Un spy ou un sniper et ce n'est plus un problme. Etc...

Pour ceux qui serait intress, il existe galement une scne comptitive sur TF2, mme si le FFA est majoritaire. Le site de rfrence franais est www.tf2connexion.fr.
La comptition se fait en 6v6 avec possibilit d'avoir 2 fois chaque classe,  l'exception du medic et du demoman qui est en limite 1. Il existe galement le format 9v9, avec limite 1 sur chaque classe, mais ce format est moins rpendu.
Pour le 6v6, la composition de base est :
- 1 Medic
- 1 Demoman
- 2 Soldiers
- 2 Scouts
Dans cette composition, les changements de classes sont le plus souvent effectus par les scouts, mais il peut aussi y avoir parfois un soldier qui change. Le noyau fixe est donc 1 medic, 1 demoman, 1 soldier.

Je vais pas m'attarder trop sur le sujet, mais si vous avez des questions, n'hsitez pas ^^

----------


## Metafire18

a pourrait tre marrant de se monter une quipe non? Avec  la clef des entranements assez rguliers et quelques comptitions si on s'en sort pas trop mal...

----------


## Itori

Pour ma part aprs avoir jou pendant prs de 2 ans en comptition j'ai arrt par manque de temps ^^
Niveau comptition, si vous tes un minimum srieux et que vous jouez rgulirement, il n'y a pas de raisons que vous ne vous en sortiez pas. Il y a un systme de divisions sur la ligue pour justement permettre aux quipes de jouer contre des quipes d'un niveau quivalent  :;):

----------


## Ivelios

Salut la compagnie

Je viens juste donner quelques informations pour ceux qui tenterais le grand saut dans l'aventure.

Pour les serveurs de jeu je vous conseille les serveurs CPC (je n'est pas l'IP sur moins dsol), le niveau est bien relev et en plus c'est FR donc le ping est parfait. 
CPC pyro, scout, medic, uber, spy de mmoire (5 servers). pyro tant "no crit" donc particulirement apprci.

Les autres servers FR on un niveau moins bon dans l'ensemble au niveau des joueurs. Mais c'est toujours sympa pour faire du massacre  ::aie:: .
TnT, Mallucos, et d'autres mais ma mmoire me fait dfaut.

Surement  bientt dans le jeu.

Nom de scne :  _Ivelios λ Olol'Corp_

----------


## tumoo

Premire partie online hier soir, je m'en suis pas trop mal tir

Enfin je comprends pas les objectifs et le rle de chaque classe, mais a va venir

----------


## Ivelios

Tu apprendras vite leurs utilits.
Par contre les matriser c'est une autre paire de manche (Salet de spy  ::sm:: )

J'y pense, mais a doit vraiment tre misrable d'arriver dans le jeu maintenant et de voir plus d'une centaine d'arme ? Pas trop pomm?
(J'ai toujours suivi l'volution donc je ne m'en rend pas compte)

----------


## Gnoce

> Enfin je comprends pas les objectifs et le rle de chaque classe, mais a va venir


Les objectifs c'est du classique:
- capture de base: prendre les bases adverse et dfendre les siennes, quand t'as tout pris t'as gagn.
- capture de drapeau : prendre l'intelligence adverse (c'est une valise en loccurrence dans TF2) et la poser sur sa valise (qui doit tre  son point d'origine dans ta base.
- Pousser un chariot sur des rails (qui contient une bombe) jusqu'au dernier checkpoint (point de contrle). Pour faire avancer le chariot, faut tre  ct. C'est personne ne le pousse il recule doucement au bout d'un moment.
- ...
Aprs les spcificits des classes:
- L'ingnieur: particulirement intressant, une tourelle bien place fait un carnage. Un tlporteur peut faire avancer ton quipe au front trs rapidement. Un distributeur permet de recharger en munition et en vie. Les spy sont tes pires ennemis, ils peuvent court circuit ton matriel.

- Le spy: pas facile  jouer. Il faut passer derrire les lignes ennemis et te faire passer pour un membre de l'quipe adverse, casser leurs dfenses, tuer les joueurs isols (comme les sniper). Ton pire ennemi est le pyro (pyro qui met un coup de flamme sur tout le monde histoire de voir si c'est pas un spy).

- Demoman et soldier: tu balance du projectile qui pique, parfait pour dfendre un couloir ou dloger un campeur.

- Sniper: si tu vises bien, a fait trs mal, tire  la tte de prfrence =).

- Scout: Coure trs vite, difficile  toucher, parfait pour foutre le bordel dans les lignes ennemi.

- Medic: ben tu soignes, de prfrence un heavy qui saute dans le tas, plus tu soignes, plus ta barre d'ubercharge grimpe, quand elle est a fond tu peux librer la puissance et rendre ta cible invincible (ainsi que toi mme) pendant un certain temps.

Le tout c'est d'avoir une bonne composition d'quipe, d'ailleurs certains serveurs limitent le nombre de joueurs par classe pour vite les abus (5 snipers ...)

----------


## Metafire18

> - Sniper: si tu vises bien, a fait trs mal, tire  la tte de prfrence =).


 ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::

----------


## tumoo

> Les objectifs c'est du classique:
> - capture de base: prendre les bases adverse et dfendre les siennes, quand t'as tout pris t'as gagn.
> - capture de drapeau : prendre l'intelligence adverse (c'est une valise en loccurrence dans TF2) et la poser sur sa valise (qui doit tre  son point d'origine dans ta base.
> - Pousser un chariot sur des rails (qui contient une bombe) jusqu'au dernier checkpoint (point de contrle). Pour faire avancer le chariot, faut tre  ct. C'est personne ne le pousse il recule doucement au bout d'un moment.
> - ...
> Aprs les spcificits des classes:
> - L'ingnieur: particulirement intressant, une tourelle bien place fait un carnage. Un tlporteur peut faire avancer ton quipe au front trs rapidement. Un distributeur permet de recharger en munition et en vie. Les spy sont tes pires ennemis, ils peuvent court circuit ton matriel.
> 
> - Le spy: pas facile  jouer. Il faut passer derrire les lignes ennemis et te faire passer pour un membre de l'quipe adverse, casser leurs dfenses, tuer les joueurs isols (comme les sniper). Ton pire ennemi est le pyro (pyro qui met un coup de flamme sur tout le monde histoire de voir si c'est pas un spy).
> ...


Merci ^^

Perso je sais pas quoi jouer, j'aime bien les bourrins mais j'aime aussi quand a va vite :s

Enfin comme le dit le dicton, c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron

----------


## Loceka

> Perso je sais pas quoi jouer, j'aime bien les bourrins mais j'aime aussi quand a va vite :s


Alors c'est simple : le pyro.

C'est le plus bourrin et parmis les plus rapide du jeu.

----------


## Tydher

Sinon tu as le scout
Il a les deplacements les plus rapides et avec son fusil a pompe il fait pas mal de dgats  ::heart:: 
Sinon c'est vrai, le Pyro est pas mal non plus ^^

----------


## Ivelios

Pour le pyro il faut combiner le Degraiseur et la Hachtincteur pour une efficacit maximal : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJUUYM2ijQM"]When you play against noob[/ame]

Par contre faut pas oublier d'enflammer le gars avant de frapper avec la hache (cf. premier kill de la vido  ::aie:: )

----------


## ggnore

En medic, il faut overhealer tout le monde et pas rester coll au heavy comme un bent.
Il faut savoir que le taux de gurison  est inversement proportionnelle au montant des dgts et au fait que les blessures soient rcentes ou pas.
Un heavy qui se prend une roquette critique(270 pts de dgts) va mettre trs longtemps  gurir. Il faut qu'il recule et qu'il attendre. Pendant ce temps le medic peut et doit gurir quelqu'un d'autre, le temps que la blessure se tasse.
Des threads en franais consacrs respectivement au pyro, spy et medic.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/27...us-avez-du-feu
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/27...-la-sentinelle.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/27...u-m%C3%A9digun
N'hsitez  aller fureter sur les forums de steam o il y a des tas de vidos explicatives.

----------


## Ivelios

> o il y a des tas de vidos explicatives.


En parlant de vido, il ne faut oublier de regarder les *"Meet the ..."*.
"Medic the medic" est d'ailleurs sortie il n'y a pas longtemps.

Juste pour rire un bon coup  ::mouarf::

----------


## ggnore

Des tas de vidos explicatives de comment jouer cette crvindiou de classe de scrogneugneu : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...d.php?t=701625

----------


## Gnoce

Mouai, je prends pas trop au srieux ce jeu, je joue pour le fun  TF2... Pas envie de mater X vidos et lire X articles sur comment 'roxxer' avec telle classe.

M'enfin a n'engage que moi, j'ai pas envie de prendre le ct stratgie & co de TF2 alors qu'il est tellement fun.

----------


## tumoo

> Mouai, je prends pas trop au srieux ce jeu, je joue pour le fun  TF2... Pas envie de mater X vidos et lire X articles sur comment 'roxxer' avec telle classe.
> 
> M'enfin a n'engage que moi, j'ai pas envie de prendre le ct stratgie & co de TF2 alors qu'il est tellement fun.


Ouais enfin je pense que tu t'amuses plus si tu gagnes.
Perso, ce qui m'nerve c'est d'attendre  chaque fois que je meurs, rien que pour a, t'as envie de progresser ^^

----------


## Tydher

> Ouais enfin je pense que tu t'amuses plus si tu gagnes.
> Perso, ce qui m'nerve c'est d'attendre  chaque fois que je meurs, rien que pour a, t'as envie de progresser ^^


Si tu veux pas attendre, tu as des serveurs ou le respawn est ultra rapide voir inexistant !  ::ccool::

----------


## Gnoce

> Ouais enfin je pense que tu t'amuses plus si tu gagnes.


a dpends, si je joue avec des amis je joue la victoire et le jeu en quipe (medic / heavy...), sinon je joue le fun et mon petit carnage personnel (sniper / spy...).

----------


## Ivelios

> Si tu veux pas attendre, tu as des serveurs ou le respawn est ultra rapide voir inexistant !


En gnral il y a "FASTRESPAWN" dans le nom du server.
Par contre c'est vraiment la boucherie en continue ces serveurs xD, cherche pas  prend les point ou faire avancer le wagon  ::aie:: , il n'y a pas de stratgie a tu peux en tre sure.

----------


## Tydher

> En gnral il y a "FASTRESPAWN" dans le nom du server.
> Par contre c'est vraiment la boucherie en continue ces serveurs xD, cherche pas  prend les point ou faire avancer le wagon , il n'y a pas de stratgie a tu peux en tre sure.


Exact, pour avoir jouer sur un serveur comme celui la hier, c'etait un 12Vs12, 6 ingenieur de chaque cot (ou presque), des tourelles partout, apres c'est 3 heavy et 3 medics et c'est une bonne boucherie. Sinon c'est majorit de Soldier avec des missiles qui volent dans tout les sens !

----------


## ggnore

Pour ma part, j'aime comprendre comment fonctionne un jeu et quels paramtres je dois considrer et quelle comptence je dois dvelopper. Peut tre que l'analyse systmique  s'carte du fun jeu... Mais comme dit plus haut, gagner c'est souvent synonyme de d'amusement. Gagner sans rien comprendre, c'est trs peu probable. a me permet aussi de me consacrer vraiment  un jeu et de pas avoir  en acheter toutes les semaines. En explorant la profondeur d'un jeu, on le rentabilise. Aprs si le jeu est pas profond, on se fait trs vite chier, mais a n'est pas le cas de tf2.

----------


## Loceka

Oui mais t'es un hardcore gamer aussi.  ::P:  

La dfinition du "fun" pour un hardcore gamer ( russir  avoir tous les achievements en 3h et sans que ce soit de la chance ) est trs diffrente de la dfinition pour un joueur lambda ( dbrancher son cerveau et foncer dans le tas ).

----------


## tumoo

Perso je joue pour le fun, mais j'ai vite fait de tout quitter sur un coup de tte car le jeu m'nerve et que je perds ...

Le dbut est un peu diffrent, je suis plus patient

----------


## ggnore

> Oui mais t'es un hardcore gamer aussi.  
> 
> La dfinition du "fun" pour un hardcore gamer ( russir  avoir tous les achievements en 3h et sans que ce soit de la chance ) est trs diffrente de la dfinition pour un joueur lambda ( dbrancher son cerveau et foncer dans le tas ).


Le truc c'est que foncer dans le tas  tf2, c'est difficilement possible. C'est un poil stratgique. Si tu fonces sous le feu de 2 sentries, sans jeter un oeil au tournant, sans essayer de monter une ber avec ton medic, sans t'assurer que t'as du soutien (...) bah tu meurs parpill.

Aprs je peux concevoir que mourir en boucle soit marrant.

----------


## Loceka

Tu dis a parce que t'es en colre.  ::zen:: 

Moi je fonce souvent dans le tas en pyro est c'est assez cocasse. Bien entendu je fais attention  ce qu'il n'y ait pas de sentry autour du tas, de toute faon a se remarque assez vite en gnral. Au pire je prends un snipe, j'clate la sentry (j'aime pas le spy) et je reviens m'amuser en pyro.

----------


## Tydher

Perso au dpart j'aimais pas trop Pyro, je prefere etre loin de mes cibles, donc le Snipe m'allait bien. Mais apres mettre pris une 10aine de headshoot d'affile, un coup de pyro et on en parle plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MotorX

Bonjour !

Moi j'aime bien ce jeu ! Il est trs bon les graphismes sont beaux  et depuis qu'il est gratuit je vais le dvorer , a m'intresse de jouer avec vous !

----------


## ggnore

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhOnX8qt3I"]Meet the Pyro      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Loceka

Il est enfin sorti ? \o/

Merci pour la news, a va egayer mon dbut de week-end !

----------

